
StackOverflow – Year in review 2016 - chris_kon
http://stackoverflow.blog/2017/01/year-in-review-2016/
======
rodionos
[https://apps.axibase.com/chartlab/c1acecc0/2/](https://apps.axibase.com/chartlab/c1acecc0/2/)

The question rate on StackOverflow was stable throughout the year, around 170K
additional questions per month.

~~~
rodionos
Some more high-level StackOverflow stats:
[https://apps.axibase.com/chartlab/8412c8fe/12/](https://apps.axibase.com/chartlab/8412c8fe/12/)

------
elzi
I didnt see anything for the stat I was most curious about - Quality of
Question.

